# Styrofoam safe?



## Inspiire (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a driftwood-style stump that holds all my filtration components. It isn't tall enough for the tank, so it has to sit on something to reach the surface.

I originally planned on sitting it on a couple of bricks and then pushing sand around and over the bricks so you couldn't see them. This would make it look like the stump was just sitting on a pile of sand.

I was browsing along and came across people making their own rock backgrounds out of styrofoam. I have some sheets of styrofoam that are about .5" thick. They area just plain, white, sheets.

Can I use this in my tank without harming my fish? It would make a better strucuture than the bricks. By using a stepped system instead of having just a really deep spot of sand.

Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## Inspiire (Jun 1, 2009)

There isn't a lot of help on this forum.

The slogan of "The largest and most visited cichlid site on the web!" is definitely not deserved, or earned for that matter.


----------



## ccla (Feb 2, 2009)

I have never used styrofoam myself but judging from the number of people that have used it to make DIY backgrounds I would have to assume that it is safe for fishes.


----------



## howajj (Apr 8, 2009)

easy man if you have trouble getting help as a last resort you can pm a moderater. bet as far as i know styrofoam does not biodegrade very easily if at all so you shoud be ok


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

There's bromine in saltwater that degrades it, also degrades styrene eggcrate, into their basic elements and release petroleums into the water. 
I don't think it's a problem in any freshwater or cichlid tanks tho.
They do sell drinks in styrofoam cups :thumb:


----------



## howajj (Apr 8, 2009)

=D> see just give it some time :thumb:


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

If the slogan was "The largest and most visited Styrofoam DIY site on the web!" you might have a point.



It would be fine for the fish, but remember... its super buoyant. If your filter isn't heavy enough, it may not hold it down.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

i agree with frank1rizzo.

you may have to silicone it down.


----------



## Inspiire (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys.

I really dont want to glue the entire structure to the bottom of my tank though. I may glue the steps together and then set it in there and put my filtration sys. and substrate on it. The log, I think, is heavy enough to hold it down.

*Is hot glue safe for fish?*


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I've used polystyrene in quite a few tanks.

there are a few obvious drawbacks, first off being how light it is, its an absolute pig to stop it floating to the surface (used a polystyrene background)

the other major drawback is cichlids and plecs will attempt to destroy it, and little floating white bubbles are a nuisance


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

what is a "stump" and how much does it weigh. You need a lot of weight to hold down a 5 inch thick piece of styrofoam.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

in retrospect i have come to the conclusion that as long as you have a lot of substrate surrounding the rocks there is no danger whatsoever of rocks breaking the bottom glass from falling rocks.

waste of time....


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Hot glue is not intended to be used in the aquarium, people generally use G.E. Silicone 1 that does not have anything on it saying "Mold resistant" or something that suggests they added poison.

Edit: Also make sure it has fully cured before adding it to the aquarium.


----------



## Tank8131 (May 25, 2009)

I know siliconing it to the bottom sounds like a daring move, but it would leave you with the peace of mind knowing that it's not going to suddenly pop right out of the tank and ruin the entire thing. This stump will have to be very heavy to hold it down. Test it out in a tub first.


----------

